# Lowrance Touch Screen on Ice



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 2 touch on the boat, and sometimes use it on my kayak. When I have it in the house or the ice, I have to touch the ground terminal on the battery in order for the touch screen to register my touches. 

Has anyone used an Elite TI unit in similar situations? I am looking to buy a new kayak/ice unit, and I love the touch screen, but don't want to deal with the capacitive touch issue.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

For what it's worth, I contacted Lowrance and they said that the same ground issue exists. Until we get ice though, I cannot test how well the touch screen would work. I think the transducer will have to be in the water.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just another update, for anyone who might search this in the future. 
I was going to buy an Elite 7 TI for my kayak/ice fishing, but someone posted the HDS Carbon 7 on sale for $650 with totalscan transducer, so I bought that instead - seems like a killer deal. Anyways, one of the Carbon's big features is that the screen can "pinch to zoom" etc. That's not a big factor on it's own, but I assumed that the touch technology was different. 

Sure enough, I've had the unit hooked up to a 12v battery in a few different locations, in the car, living room floor, kitchen table, etc and the touch screen works excellent without any sort of ground issues. Looks like it should work great on the ice!


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

I have HD’s 7 in my ice bag. I’m having issues with it not being able to use touch screen without hiving to have finger on the ground. Unit works great in the boat. Wasn’t sure if you had to do something different. I have the Lowrance ice bag that I bought and it had a elite 4 and when I put my HD’s 7 it works great except for touch. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you tried the HDS7 on the ice, with the transducer in the water?


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Last winter I used a gen3 7 with an ice transducer and had zero problems, I know tho that's it's a different unit but still a touch screen. 
Worked fine although i like my flasher better, I wanted to try it tho so I could get used to it just in case the flasher died

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Adjust some settings and add the A scope or flasher to your sonar screen, and you should like it more than the flasher.


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

I had to run a short wire from ground on battery and left loose. Cut flush on end and left real short. Just enough to reach under unit to touch when using touch screen. If have finger on ground wire touch works great. This is HDs 2


----------

